# Buying a Doe vs. A Doeling



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

I have two Nigerian Dwarf wethers, and eventually want to have a milk goat. It has to wait until after a move, but I was wondering the merits of buying a doe in milk vs. buying a doeling and raising her up to breed her and milk her. Does it have much of an effect on the relationship between person and doe? Which do you think is better? I seem to have endless patience with my goats so I wouldn't mind waiting for milk if it makes for a better relationship with the goat.
I'm also pretty sure I'd want a Nigi doe, but things may change, what's your personal favorite? And do you think raising vs. buying ready having and impact would depend on breed?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It entirely depends on what you want out of your goats. Do you have easy access to a buck? Would you want a kid that has to wait until fall 2019 to breed? or do you want a yearling who could be bred this year? Is there pressure for your goats to be paying back? If you do get a doe in milk you may need to dry her back off a few months after you rebreed her (although some does can be "milked through" without being bred again...)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, what Groovy said!


----------



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

It's not gonna be for at least a year before I can get any kind of doe, I'll be moving in hopefully about a year. I don't know if I'll have access to a buck, I may buy one with a doe, probably two does or a doe, buck, and another wether, so no one to run alone. I'm fully aware that bucks are gross haha. And there's no pressure to be paying back with more than being lawn mowers. I'm definitely a plan what you can kind of person, so I'm just curious about people's opinions on which is better.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I always said that I wish I had started learning how to milk on a doe that already knows the drill. A goat thats never been milked before with an owner that doesnt know how to milk is like the blind leading the blind imho


----------



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

Goatzrule said:


> I always said that I wish I had started learning how to milk on a doe that already knows the drill. A goat thats never been milked before with an owner that doesnt know how to milk is like the blind leading the blind imho


That makes sense haha. Milking goats or more or less the same as cows, isn't it? I have experiance hand milking cows.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Its similar


----------



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

Goatzrule said:


> Its similar


I remember somewhat getting the cow and having to train her to milk, but this was when I was very young and my parents first started farming. How much harder is training a milk goat from training a milk cow?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Goats can be very jumpy, once they learn to keep their feet down then you should be fine. I had one first freshener who the first time i milked her was like "ok thats cool, ill just eat my grain" others are like trying to potty train a toddler with the athletic ability of a ping pong ball


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

Like others have said, it all depends on what you want out of it. If you plan on breeding, here is how I think of it. Want kids soon, get a doe. Want kids in the future, get a doeling.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You don't pull on a doe's teat like you do a cow. Milking a goat is more like squeezing frosting out of a bag to decorate a cake! 

There are pros and cons to both doe and kid. On one hand, getting a doe already in milk, you see what her udder is like, how the teats feel to milk, don't have to deal with first kidding and possible problems, she should be used to being handled, etc. 

But, then, the question arises, why is she being sold? Does she get mastitis? Is she a terrible mom (does it matter?) Was she hard to breed? (at least in milk, you know she got bred at least once!) 

Kids, they bond to you, you control their feed and to a certain extent, how well they grow, etc. but, you really won't know about their udder, teats etc until they kid. 

I guess, do research, talk with goat people and go from there!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

All good advice!!!!!!!


----------



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> You don't pull on a doe's teat like you do a cow. Milking a goat is more like squeezing frosting out of a bag to decorate a cake!
> 
> There are pros and cons to both doe and kid. On one hand, getting a doe already in milk, you see what her udder is like, how the teats feel to milk, don't have to deal with first kidding and possible problems, she should be used to being handled, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you! My hope is that, who ever I buy a die from, if it's a doeling I can get a look at her mom, grandma is possible, see how they are. With what I've read and hear from you all, I think I may get a doeling, I wouldn't be in a particular hurry, and if I find a good person to buy from, I think it'd be interesting/good to buy some of the mother's milk.

Does anyone know of personality carries in a genetic way in goats the way it does in some other animals?
At some point the was an experiment done with silver foxes where they bred angry foxes and got angry kits, even if they put them with the sweeter foxes, and vice versa.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I always say 80% of personality comes from mom, 20% dad, so be sure you like mom!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.


----------



## Morr (Aug 13, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> I always say 80% of personality comes from mom, 20% dad, so be sure you like mom!


Interesting! Thank you!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Buying a doe vs a doeling ??? If you buy a doe in milk you can see clearly what you are getting into and you can watch how she handles and milks. A doeling is a work in progress. Thus, you can be milking and enjoying the milk ASAP, but you are going to pay a lot more for a good young to middle age doe that is a good milker with a good udder and handles easily. If you are a first time goat owner I would recommend you going this way. Now if you want to wait on the milk then do your home work and find a really good milking bloodline and then go look at the parents and other goats of that bloodline and see what you are buying because the doeling will have a lot of those same traits and characteristics. Always !! Always do your home work and be sure you want what you are looking at before buying. Good luck.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

PS: Don't be color blind, what is under the skin and hair is a lot more important than the color of the animal !


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

The first two registered goats I purchased we're bred does, at the tail end of their lactation. They did help me learn to milk, but weren't my easiest goats to get on the stand. I find my does that were raised here trust me the most and are easiest to milk. I've had a couple first fresheners who were pills, but they get the routine quickly. 

That being said, my first bred doe gave me four pretty little doelings and that is the foundation of my young herd. Her breeder had a stellar reputation, and all of the does I've purchased from her are wonderful milkers. Bloodlines count, in my opinion.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I've done both. It's a pain to wait for a doeling to finally be in milk, but they trusted me without question. Bottle babies need a lot of manners training because momma never had a chance to teach them how to goat. They can be all up in your business kind of critters, so you have to lay down your boundaries from the beginning. You have to train them to the milk stand, and train them through their first kidding. However, they see you as momma, and trust you, even if they don't fully understand what you want from them at first. Also, babies are so fun to pick out! They're cute! And the journey can be fun, if for you the journey is the point.

I haven't had an experienced doe yet. 

My first doe was a 4 year old half-wild thing that was 4 months pregnant with her first pregnancy. I had 1 month with her to teach her I wasn't going to eat her, but that was the extent of our relationship. And then she went into labor. She had a stillborn. Instead of handing her a baby, I stuck my birth fluid-coated hand under her nose immediately after delivery and determining the kid was gone. The doe's eye got huge, I saw the lightbulb go off in her head, and she diligently cleaned off my nasty hand. Hey, Presto! I was her new baby! She was my best friend after that. All the milk was mine with little fuss unless my inexperienced hands pinched her. She protected me from her evil companion. She was the perfect model citizen. I highly suggest this practice of becoming their baby. It probably wouldn't work on an old seasoned doe, though. I did have to teach her a few things, but the wait was MUCH shorter than my second round when I basically started over after a move with doelings. 

Just my perspective. It's all about what you want. There are ways to earn their trust when they are grown-up already, but babies are so sweet!


----------

